# Refined Detail - Range Rover Evoque Protection Detail



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Refined Detail.

Unless I've missed them, there hasn't been any or at least many write up's for the Evoque yet, so thought I'd share a few photos from today's Protection Detail.

A new acquisition for a regular client of mine, this "Ipanema Sand" Range Rover Evoque has only covered 300 miles. My client wisely declined the offers of paint protection packages from the dealer, and instead opted for a temporary protection detail to see the car through winter, and then have it treated to a crystal lacquer / ceramic coating in the Spring :thumb:

This was the first Evoque I've worked on, and personally I think it's a stunning car! This particular one works well with the contrasting gloss black detailing, upper panels and glass panoramic roof :argie:

Paintwork was thoroughly decontaminated (tar removed, clayed and metallic fallout removed) cleansed with Zaino AIO, followed by 3 coats of Autofinesse Toughcoat and a final wipedown with Zaino Z8.

Glass sealed with Carlack twins, wheels with 3 coats of Optimum Optiseal.

Interior required very little in the way of cleaning, fabrics protected with 303 Fabric Protectant and Leather with G-Techniq L1. Wood & Aluminium trim were polished and sealed with Carlack NSC.

Just about finished the car in time to grab a few photos - although I'm not too happy with a few of them 












































































































































































Don't forget I can be found on Twitter and Facebook too!

Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing interior in there, nice colour combination and styling.

Very nice looking car, a 100% head turner on the road..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great work Rich. What are your views on G-techniq L1?

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great finish and the interior looks very nice the neighbour has just ordered one what did you think of it and how was the room in side?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely car. Who'd have thought posh becks could design such a machine!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Good work. Not sure on the styling of the Evoque, seems very colour sensitive going on the road going ones I've seen.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work, loving the car:argie:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Couldn't ever take anything away from your work mate as it's always spot on but... I just can't like these no matter how much I try :lol:

Good show as usual though bud :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Simply amazing finish. :thumb:

Really nice car , congrats to range rover for doing it :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments guys! Much appreciated as ever 



Daniel1991 said:


> Great work Rich. What are your views on G-techniq L1?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daniel


I've used it on a few cars now - it does seem pretty effective on lighter colour leathers at making dye transfer and general grime easier to remove - it doesn't stop it as such, just makes it easier to remove. Easy product to use too.



Derekh929 said:


> Great finish and the interior looks very nice the neighbour has just ordered one what did you think of it and how was the room in side?


Cheers! It is a nice place to be - some neat styling cues too (the Jag XF gear shifter, LED mood lighting etc) as a 3 door, the access to the rear is a bit tight and the electric seats are quite slow at moving forward, but pretty spacious - far more headroom in there than you may think. Panoramic roof made it a very light, bright environment too.



Huw said:


> Good work. Not sure on the styling of the Evoque, seems very colour sensitive going on the road going ones I've seen.


I'd agree on the colour comment - was a nice change to see this Ipanema Sand - and dare I say it, one of the better colours available even if it is a fairly unpopular choice :lol:



888-Dave said:


> Couldn't ever take anything away from your work mate as it's always spot on but... I just can't like these no matter how much I try :lol:
> 
> Good show as usual though bud :thumb:


Cheers buddy  I personally really like them, but they do seem to be a very 'marmite' car - either people love them or hate them!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in love, that's stunning.

Nice job too by the way


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. They look squat but are very room and the glass roof creates more light and space. Been in a five door one and really liked it with 20" bling wheels!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic work there, lovely car aswell but not to sure on the back end, rear window is a little to small


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job, such a stunning design that i think is way ahead of its time. Looks gorgeous in that colour too. 

Interior looks amazing!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks chaps.

Personally I love them, and hope to have the opportunity to work on more in the future! 

Back on a Range Rover Sport today - the Evoque makes that feel incredibly boxy!


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice, and interesting colour aswell! Weve done one white one and had a customer do most of his own grey one in our studio!

I really like them. Just wish it wasnt so much nicely spec'd :doublesho. Got a juke on order for my mum instead  

The rear is a much nicer place to be than the sport!

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

stunning interior but just cant get to grips with the exterior, just not my cup of tea

good work however


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like it, well done Range Rover.

Nice job as well.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words guys, appreciated as ever


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice

Top job - Saw a black one of these at the services Sunday and it looked amazing. Cracking cars but this one looks extra spesh


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work, looks very nice 
As you say, that colour combo is very smart.

I really like these Evoques (and seriously considered one recently), but by the time you spec one with a few toys, you're talking serious money and for me they are just not big enough. Would be an ideal 'second' car though. 

One big upside though is the MPG for a 4x4, very impressive.:driver:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:
Reminds me of these. We built a few of these when I worked in Special FX in London around 12 years ago:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice in 3 door variant mate. One i worked on is a family 5 door but nice aswell. Very quirky vehicle however..... Not as quirky as that tjing above^^^:doublesho


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive feedback chaps, much appreciated!

:lol: @ the Judge Dredd (I think?!) mobile - I used to love those a few years back!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

looks great nice work ,these are growing on me


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Great work 

Really liking the Evoque in both 3 and 5 door form.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work mate. 

I really like those...love the interior and the paint colour.


----------



## AMGreg (Oct 16, 2011)

Stunning job Rich.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice job. How did you find the high gloss black pillars? On my car they are so soft they marr if you look at them and took a lot of work to correct.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

wbessada said:


> Very nice job. How did you find the high gloss black pillars? On my car they are so soft they marr if you look at them and took a lot of work to correct.


Thank you! :thumb:

The pillars are indeed ridiculously soft, which is a shame. They were already very slightly marred and swirled from the dealer after its initial PDI valet, but not horrendous.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good. Thinking about ones of these next year. What spec was that one, do you know?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good. Thinking about ones of these next year. What spec was that one, do you know?


Thank you!

I don't know the exact spec, but I do know it was a Prestige with gloss black uppers and panoramic roof. Other bits of spec I know it had are the magna ride suspension and self parking etc - not sure if that's standard or not?!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Refined Detail said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't know the exact spec, but I do know it was a Prestige with gloss black uppers and panoramic roof. Other bits of spec I know it had are the magna ride suspension and self parking etc - not sure if that's standard or not?!


I would imagine it has a lux pack :thumb:


----------



## Rootsboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Refined Detail said:


> Interior required very little in the way of cleaning, fabrics protected with 303 Fabric Protectant and Leather with G-Techniq L1. Wood & Aluminium trim were polished and sealed with Carlack NSC.


the car looks amazing! i have been slowly working out how to clean and protect my new Evoque, and this forum has been a great help.
i also have some Carlack NSC, but have been using as a cleaner/primer for some finshkare 1000p.
ddi not know i could also use it to protect the aluminum inside. in-fact i am only just starting to look at products for the interior. what else would you suggest for the plastics, i would like to keep them looking as original as possible.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Rootsboy said:


> ................just starting to look at products for the interior. what else would you suggest for the plastics, i would like to keep them looking as original as possible.


I use Einszett (1Z) '****pit premium' on the plastics in my RRS, cleans and also leaves a nice matte factory looking finish :argie:

..............and on the leather I use the LTT kit or Dr Leather wipes :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Rootsboy said:


> the car looks amazing! i have been slowly working out how to clean and protect my new Evoque, and this forum has been a great help.
> i also have some Carlack NSC, but have been using as a cleaner/primer for some finshkare 1000p.
> ddi not know i could also use it to protect the aluminum inside. in-fact i am only just starting to look at products for the interior. what else would you suggest for the plastics, i would like to keep them looking as original as possible.


Thank you!
You're on the right track already with Carlack and FK1000P for paintwork protection (also good for wheels) - sounds like you've been reading the CYC forum to pick those products?! :lol:

Plastics - Meguiars APC to clean them, it also leaves a great natural finish, but for a subtle lift, take a look at Sonus ****pit detailer -leaves a great matte, anti static finish.

And as already mentioned, Dr Leather wipes work great on RR leather :thumb:


----------

